# My vape got stolen :(



## toke (1/2/15)

My vape got stolen on fri night in a pub in potch (nemi and plume veil) :/   
Luvkly i have ordered a new smpl mod ad dark horse rta of fastech 2weeks ago but now i have nothing. Any kind soul wanna borrow me a mech mod + rta untill my new stuff arrives. Or willing to sell me something cheap just to keep me of the stinkies untill my new vape arrives. Im from pta


----------



## toke (1/2/15)

Rip old friemd


----------



## Derick (1/2/15)

If you're willing to drive up to Centurion, I have a Magneto II here that I opened and used once, just don't have anything in the line of a tank for you though

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/15)

Oh man that sucks! Hope the PS sets himself on fire!

I'm sure there is someone that can help out, good luck @toke

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soprono (1/2/15)

@toke From Bourbons ? Haha I wont lie but Friday here was pretty insane im not suprised due to how busy it was. Jool was packed this year.


----------



## toke (1/2/15)

Thanks so much derrick. Ill drive past there on my way back frm potch later if i dont get anuthing else. Oh and i ment RDA i dont really like tanks. But beggers cant be choosers  oh andsoprono i think the place was called bourbons. Damn students

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (1/2/15)

toke said:


> Thanks so much derrick. Ill drive past there on my way back frm potch later if i dont get anuthing else. Oh and i ment RDA i dont really like tanks. But beggers cant be choosers  oh andsoprono i think the place was called bourbons. Damn students


Haha yeah that place was crazy on Friday. Sorry about the loss man that's a crap one, these idiots this side wouldn't even know how to safely use the thing either. Karma is a ....


----------



## VandaL (1/2/15)

Good thing it was a mech, no safety features. So hope he doesn't lock it and it vents on that noob

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (1/2/15)

Hmmmm Bourbons has taken alot more from me than just a mech setup. I have lost car keys.... Bets.... and more than once my name! Lol best 3 years of my life!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (1/2/15)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Hmmmm Bourbons has taken alot more from me than just a mech setup. I have lost car keys.... Bets.... and more than once my name! Lol best 3 years of my life!!!!


My last year here too...4 years has been amazing and despite everything its been something that I'll never forget.


----------



## toke (1/2/15)

Haha well that wasnt the obly thing that got stolen. Iys just the thing im most sad about. Got one of my old ego's out a drwer now and its a joke. No wonder ppl move back to stinkies. Without a decent mod vaping is pretty horrible. Organised a old kayfun clone now atleast for tonorrow. Will build my own dirty mech just for time and while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaRoach (1/2/15)

Are you in silverton if so and you still in a bind i can borrow you some gear im in murrayfield

Edit: In fact I will give you a plume veil and a strange but functional mech mod. Why ? I dont use it so whats the point hording stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Arthster (1/2/15)

Man that sucks @toke, don't worry that mother F... is going to get a dry hit that will give him ringsting that will last for two months strait

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (1/2/15)

Sorry to hear @toke
Hope you get sorted


----------



## toke (2/2/15)

@DaRoach im in silverton yes! it will be awesome to get something to vape on. no matter how strange haha.  i dont really want anything for free tho, so if i can only borrow it for a while untill my new stuff arrives that will be awesome. or if you really dont use it ill be happy to pay courier fees to pass it along to the next soul in need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## toke (2/2/15)

My current setup haha. The fill screw on the kayfun is stripped so its a very leaky two handed (probably not very safe) mission. But i bet is safer than cigarettes right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## toke (2/2/15)

Version 2 hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## VandaL (2/2/15)

toke said:


> Version 2 hahaha


Damn, whats the voltage drop on that bad boy. Does it come in black? Inb4 V3

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll (2/2/15)

toke said:


> Version 2 hahaha




Ha ha!

Innovation!
Hats off to you for being able to come up with a solution in an emergency. I would have been totally screwed if I was in the same position.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## toke (2/2/15)

its hitting surprisingly well  probably because of "hybrid" connection at the top. atty makes direct contact to the battery and pure copper connection to negative side haha. most important is the one handed operation.  just catching up on my nic low and then ill take it appart and clean it up a bit as to not get mistakin for some sort of heroine addict walking around public with a syringe in my mouth

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (2/2/15)

toke said:


> Version 2 hahaha



Desperation is the Master of all inventions


----------



## DaRoach (2/2/15)

toke said:


> @DaRoach im in silverton yes! it will be awesome to get something to vape on. no matter how strange haha.  i dont really want anything for free tho, so if i can only borrow it for a while untill my new stuff arrives that will be awesome. or if you really dont use it ill be happy to pay courier fees to pass it along to the next soul in need.


 Ok awsome im home between 5 and 7 today if you want to collect ill pm you rhe address. Like your guetto rigged mech mod LoL

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## toke (2/2/15)

Thank you to @DaRoach for hooking me up with a device. As soon as my new mod arrives ill let everyone know and maybe we can pass it along to the next person in need  lets dub her the puff puff pass haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ashTZA (2/2/15)

toke said:


> Version 2 hahaha


I think you've come onto a pretty original looking mod there.
I wonder where I can find those reusable stainless steel syringes like dentists use.


----------



## DaRoach (2/2/15)

toke said:


> Thank you to @DaRoach for hooking me up with a device. As soon as my new mod arrives ill let everyone know and maybe we can pass it along to the next person in need  lets dub her the puff puff pass haha


Awsome idea!! Im just glad I could help.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

